# Europa gedient haben zu dürfen



## bearded

Hallo liebe Deutsch-Experten

Obwohl das Thema 'Wortstellung mit Ersatzinfinitiv' in diesem Forum und in Sprachlehren x-mal erörtert/erläutert  wurde, bereiten mir gewisse Konstrukte immer noch Kopfschmerzen.
 Ich habe zum Beispiel im 3sat-Teletext Folgendes gelesen:

_Junkers Abschied unter Tränen:
...''Ich werde bis zum Ende meines Lebens stolz darauf sein, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen'', sagte der scheidende Präsident..._

Warum nicht ''stolz…,Europa dienen dürfen zu haben''? (Ist er stolz darauf, dass er diente oder dass er dienen durfte?).
Mein Gedankengang:
_Ich habe dienen dürfen > ich bin stolz, dienen dürfen zu haben._
Liege ich da völlig daneben?

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## elroy

Das kam mir schon vertraut vor. 


bearded said:


> ''stolz…,Europa dienen dürfen zu haben''


 Das klingt für mich nicht richtig. Wenn, dann würde ich „dienen *gedurft* zu haben“ erwarten.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Wenn, dann würde ich „dienen *gedurft* zu haben“ erwarten.


Du hast wahrscheinlich recht  - obwohl es ein wenig seltsam klingt..
Aber was hältst Du vom Originalsatzbau ''...gedient haben zu dürfen''? Es hört sich so an, als ob er (J.) jetzt noch (etwas) dürfen würde.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Aber was hältst Du vom Originalsatzbau ''...gedient haben zu dürfen''?


 Der einzige auch nur halbwegs plausible Sinn, den ich mir beim Satz vorstellen kann, ist, „die Aussage, ‚ich habe Europa gedient‘ machen zu dürfen“.


----------



## Demiurg

Also rein aus meinem Sprachgefühl heraus klingt "gedient haben zu dürfen" perfekt, "dienen gedurft zu haben" nicht ganz so gut und "dienen dürfen zu haben" ziemlich daneben.

Ich habe hier noch interessantes Material dazu gefunden. Zitat daraus:


> (4) Es war mir eine Ehre, Sie auf dieser Reise ...
> a. begleiten gedurft zu haben.
> b. haben begleiten zu dürfen.
> c. begleitet haben zu dürfen.
> d. *begleiten haben zu dürfen.
> 
> (5) Es war mir eine Ehre, dass ich Sie auf dieser Reise ...
> a. begleiten gedurft habe.
> b. habe begleiten dürfen.
> c. *begleitet habe dürfen.
> d. begleiten habe dürfen.
> 
> 1. Wieso ist (4-c) nur bei infinitem Verb-Komplex möglich? – und nicht bei finitem Auxiliar wie in (5-c).
> 2. Wieso erscheint das Verb in (4-c,d) obligatorisch im Partizip, aber in (5-c,d) obligatorisch als Infinitiv?


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> (Ist er stolz darauf, dass er diente oder dass er dienen durfte?)


Er ist stolz darauf, dass er diente – aber das sagt man nicht, das wäre Prahlerei. Also verbrähmt er das Ganze und ist stolz darauf, dass er durfte, dass man _ihm _diese wichtige Aufgabe übertragen hat. Das kommt dann demütiger rüber .


----------



## bearded

Noch einmal besten Dank für alle Eure Antworten.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Das klingt für mich nicht richtig. Wenn, dann würde ich „dienen *gedurft* zu haben“ erwarten.


*Wenn schon*, dann heißt es mit doppeltem Infinitiv:

_Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa *dienen dürfen* zu haben!_​_Ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich Europa habe *dienen dürfen*!_​​


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Das klingt für mich nicht richtig. Wenn, dann würde ich „dienen *gedurft* zu haben“ erwarten.





Gernot Back said:


> *Wenn schon*, dann heißt es mit doppeltem Infinitiv:
> _Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa *dienen dürfen* zu haben!_


Ich würde weder das eine noch das andere sagen.



Gernot Back said:


> _Ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich Europa habe *dienen dürfen.*_​


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> *Wenn schon*, dann heißt es mit doppeltem Infinitiv:
> _Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa *dienen dürfen* zu haben!_


Also gibt es immerhin einen Muttersprachler, für den mein Alternativvorschlag in #1 nicht so ganz weit hergeholt ist!  
Die Version mit 'dass' ist freilich am besten.


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich Europa habe *dienen dürfen*!_


 Das ist natürlich einwandfrei. 


Gernot Back said:


> _Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa *dienen dürfen* zu haben!_


 Das hingegen hört sich für mich schräg an.

Ich kenne den doppelten Infinitiv nur am Ende eines Satzes:

1.) Ich habe Europa dienen dürfen. 
2.) Ich sage, dass ich Europa habe dienen dürfen. 
3.) Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen dürfen zu haben.  

Wenn 3.) richtig sein soll, warum nicht auch 

4.) Ich sage, dass ich Europa dienen dürfen habe.   

Kennst Du sonst eine Struktur, wo ein doppelter Infinitiv nicht am Ende eines Satzes steht? 
Hört sich 3.) für Dich als Muttersprachler tatsächlich richtig/idiomatisch/einwandfrei an?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Europa gedient haben zu dürfen


Das klingt immer noch am besten und ist vor allem korrekt. 

Ich glaube, mit den vielen Spielereien verwirren wir nur. Die sind doch allesamt nicht idiomatisch und größtenteils schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> mit den vielen Spielereien


 Das sind keine Spielereien. Ich für meine Seite versuche aufrichtig, diesen Sachverhalt zu verstehen.


bearded said:


> Europa gedient haben zu dürfen


 Diese Variante ist streng genommen unlogisch bzw. sie drückt nicht aus, was der Sprecher sagen will. Es heißt ja nicht „Ich darf Europa gedient haben“! 

Wenn dieser Satz aller Logik zum Trotz von allen Muttersprachlern mit dem beabsichtigten Sinn verstanden wird, dann muss ich mir das einfach als Ausnahme/Eigenartigkeit merken. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Kennst Du sonst eine Struktur, wo ein doppelter Infinitiv nicht am Ende eines Satzes steht?


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das Hemd waschen lassen soll.
Es wäre erfreulich, wenn ich ihn kennen lernen würde.
(es sind zwar keine Ersatzinfinitive, aber Du sagtest ''sonst eine Struktur'' und ''ein doppelter Infinitiv'')


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Wenn dieser Satz aller Logik zum Trotz von allen Muttersprachlern mit dem beabsichtigten Sinn verstanden wird, dann muss ich mir das einfach als Ausnahme/Eigenartigkeit merken.


Und ich ebenso!!


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> (es sind zwar keine Ersatzinfinitive, aber Du sagtest ''ein doppelter Infinitiv'')





Gernot Back said:


> mit doppeltem Infinitiv


 Ich habe einfach nur den von Gernot verwendeten Begriff übernommen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> und ist vor allem korrekt.


Ich bin stolz….zu dürfen: das bedeutet doch ''ich bin stolz, dass ich jetzt darf'', meinst Du nicht auch? Was darf der Juncker jetzt, wo er doch schon ''gedient hat''? Aus diesem Grund finde ich den Satz nicht korrekt (obwohl anscheinend idiomatisch). Korrektheit und Idiomatizität sind nicht immer dasselbe.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Es heißt ja nicht „Ich darf Europa gedient haben“!


Hat ja auch keiner behauptet, oder?

_Ich darf Europa dienen. > Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen zu dürfen.
Ich habe Europa dienen dürfen. > Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen._

Der Ersatzinfinitiv ist kompliziert und nicht immer intuitiv.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Was darf der Junker jetzt, wo er doch schon ''gedient hat''? Aus diesem Grund finde ich den Satz nicht korrekt (obwohl anscheinend idiomatisch).


Das sehe ich nicht so. Der Ersatzinfinitiv funktioniert einfach anders. Das Partizip Perfekt verrückt hier die gesamte Aussage in die Vergangenheit. Solche Konstruktionen sind völlig idiomatisch und üblich und für Muttersprachler auch nicht falsch zu verstehen.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Ich habe Europa dienen dürfen. > Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen._


 Wie gesagt, wenn dem so ist, dann ist das eine merkwürdige Konstruktion, die dem ganzen syntaktischen System des Deutschen widerspricht. 

Ich vermute, hier handelt es sich um eine "Lücke" im Deutschen:

_*Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen dürfen zu haben. *_-- Geht nicht so richtig, weil eine Ersatzinfinitivkonstruktion am Ende eines Satzes stehen muss.
_*Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen gedurft zu haben*_. -- Geht nicht so richtig, weil "gedurft" sonst nur als Vollverb vorkommt. 

Die deutsche Syntax bietet hier keine befriedigende Struktur!

Die Lösung?

*Ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich Europa habe dienen dürfen.* -- Ist natürlich hundertprozentig einwandfrei.

Die Variante

_*Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen.*_

muss wohl bei denjenigen, die den Satz unbedingt mit einem Infinitivsatz bilden wollten, als Lösung entstanden sein, die zwar unlogisch ist aber besser klingt als die Alternativen und eben die Lücke schließt.

Solche Dinge passieren halt eben in allen Sprachen. Man sagt z.B. im Amerikanischen "I've drank the coffee", auch wenn "drank" kein Partizip ist, weil "I've drunk the coffee" wegen "drunk = besoffen" komisch klingt.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Man sagt z.B. im Amerikanischen "I've drank the coffee"


Das wusste ich nicht. Recht merkwürdig!


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> _*Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen dürfen zu haben. *_-- Geht nicht so richtig, weil eine Ersatzinfinitivkonstruktion am Ende eines Satzes stehen muss.
> _*Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen gedurft zu haben*_. -- Geht nicht so richtig, weil "gedurft" sonst nur als Vollverb vorkommt.
> 
> Die deutsche Syntax bietet hier keine befriedigende Struktur!



Die Ursache liegt daran, dass hier mindestens 2 Grundregeln kollidieren:
- Ersatzinfinitiv verlangt, dass das Hilfsverb *vor *die Infinitivkonstruktion gestellt wird: (haben dienen dürfen )
- gleichzeitig muss eigentlich das 'zu' *vor *das finite Verb gestellt werden, also 'haben': (zu haben dienen dürfen ) 
- dies verstößt nun gegen die Regel, dass der erweiterte Infinitiv satzfinal stehen muss: (dienen dürfen zu haben )

Gelöst wird das Problem mit einer grammatischen Illusion:
- gedient haben zu dürfen. -> prinzipiell ungrammatisch, jedoch wohlgeformt und akzeptabel
Es gilt als ungrammatisch weil nun 'dürfen' den Perfektinfinitiv 'gedient haben' regiert, wodurch es eigentlich zu einer Bedeutungsverschiebung kommt.

Hier sind 2 sehr interessante Schriften zur Thematik:
<Haider, Grammatische Illusionen; Lokal wohlgeformt - global deviant>
<Meinunger, Grammatische Illusionen und sprachliche Realitäten>


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> mit einer grammatischen Illusion


Vielen Dank, manfy, für Deine überzeugende Erklärung!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> _*Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen gedurft zu haben*_. -- Geht nicht so richtig, weil "gedurft" sonst nur als Vollverb vorkommt.


Wieso geht das nicht. Hört sich für mich vollkommen normal an. Korrekt und idiomatisch sind für mich diese beiden:
(1) _Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa dienen gedurft zu haben._
(2) _Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen.
_
Beide sind korrekt bedeuten aber nicht ganz dasselbe, obwohl der theoretische Bedeutungsunterschied in der Praxis keine Rolle spielt. Mir fällt zumindest auf Anhieb keine Situation ein, in der er relevant wäre.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Beide sind korrekt bedeuten aber nicht ganz dasselbe, obwohl der theoretische Bedeutungsunterschied in der Praxis keine Rolle spielt. Mir fällt zumindest auf Anhieb keine Situation ein, in der er relevant wäre.


 Vollste Zustimmung.
Die Sonderlichkeit dabei liegt aber auch ein wenig am verwendeten Modalverb und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
'Dienen gedurft zu haben' oder 'dienen gekonnt zu haben' klingt sehr akzeptabel für mich; bei 'dienen *gemusst *zu haben' oder gar 'dienen *gesollt *zu haben'  sträubt sich in mir irgend etwas - hier könnte ich mir nur "gedient haben zu müssen" vorstellen ... und "gedient haben zu sollen" klappt eigentlich auch nicht richtig, da nun der Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen _zu haben_ und _zu sollen_ ins Auge sticht.

Es ist noch anzumerken, dass sich auch die Sprachwissenschaftler nicht gänzlich einig sind, welche Form als 'grammatisch' gewertet werden soll - bei der Frage der Akzeptabilität ist man sich schon einiger. Speziell das oben verlinkte Dokument von Meinunger ist sehr interessant und aufschlussreich in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Es ist noch anzumerken, dass sich auch die Sprachwissenschaftler nicht gänzlich einig sind, welche Form als 'grammatisch' gewertet werden soll - bei der Frage der Akzeptabilität ist man sich schon einiger.


Als Proponent eines deskriptiven Verständnisses von Linguistik, ist mir die Unterscheidung herzlich Wurscht.  Wenn es als _korrekt _akzeptiert wird, ist es auch grammatisch.


----------



## manfy

Das sehe ich auch so.
Aber da sich Sprachwissenschaftler schon nicht einig sind, dürfen sich Deutschlerner nicht erwarten, dass alle Muttersprachler die gleiche Ansicht vertreten. Hier wird man immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen finden.

Als allgemeingültige Grundregel kann man nennen: Normale Muttersprachler vermeiden derartig komplizierte Konstruktionen instinktiv indem andere Ausdrucksformen der gleichen Idee angewandt werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Normale Muttersprachler vermeiden derartig komplizierte Konstruktionen instinktiv


_"Europa gedient haben zu dürfen" _empfinde ich nicht als kompliziert, diese Struktur ist für mich  völlig "unauffällig". 
Bilde ich da eine Ausnahme?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> _"Europa gedient haben zu dürfen" _empfinde ich nicht als kompliziert, diese Struktur ist für mich völlig "unauffällig". Bilde ich da eine Ausnahme?


Die Struktur ist schon auf einem gehobenen Niveau, aber im passenden beruflichen oder politischen Kontext ist sie auch für mich völlig normal und unauffällig. In der Alltagssprache kommt so etwas aber sicherlich nicht so oft vor.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> In der Alltagssprache kommt das sicherlich aber nicht so oft vor.


Natürlich nicht. Aber es geht hier ja nicht um _Alltagssprache_.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber es geht hier ja nicht um _Alltagssprache_.


Klar, wir sind uns einig. #29 sollte eine Bestätigung sein.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _"Europa gedient haben zu dürfen" _empfinde ich nicht als kompliziert, diese Struktur ist für mich  völlig "unauffällig".
> Bilde ich da eine Ausnahme?


Freche Antwort, für die/wofür  ich um Verzeihung bitte:
Wenn für Dich eine unauffällige Frage lautet: ''darfst du gedient haben?'', dann kann darauf ebenso unauffällig geantwortet werden: ''ja, und ich bin stolz darauf, gedient haben zu dürfen''.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Wenn für Dich eine unauffällige Frage lautet: ''darfst du gedient haben?'', dann kann darauf ebenfalls unauffällig geantwortet werden ''ja, und ich bin stolz darauf, gedient haben zu dürfen''.


Wie gesagt, so funktioniert es halt nicht. Sprache folgt nicht so strikten Umstellungsmustern, wie sie hier als Scheinargument genutzt werden sollen. Ich bin froh, dir geantwortet haben zu dürfen.

_Ich darf dir antworten. Ich bin froh, dir antworten zu dürfen.
Ich habe dir antworten dürfen. Ich bin froh, dir geantwortet haben zu dürfen._

Ja, das ist nicht genau parallel, aber es fühlt sich genau richtig an. Man muss diese Konstruktion als Sprachlernender halt akzeptieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Freche Antwort, für die/wofür  ich um Verzeihung bitte:


Du brauchst mich nicht um Verzeihung zu bitten. 

Aber: auch wenn es Dich nicht befriedigt, musst Du diese "_grammatische Illusion_" nun mal ohne rationale Erklärung akzeptieren.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich bin froh, dir geantwortet haben zu dürfen.


Danke - sehr geistreich


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> musst Du diese "_grammatische Illusion_" nun mal ohne rationale Erklärung akzeptieren


Ich bemühe mich gerade.


----------



## JClaudeK

Eine elegante Lösung für Dein _Dilemma_ habe ich hier gefunden: 



> wir freuen uns, Sie am Nachhaltigkeitscampus Höxter der Technischen Hochschule Ostwestfalen-Lippe begrüßen/ begrüßt haben zu dürfen.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> elegante Lösung


Danke sehr - obwohl es (bei unidiomatischer Anwendung der Logik) lauten sollte:  ''wir freuen uns, Sie...begrüßen zu dürfen/gedurft zu haben''.  Aber wie gesagt, ich bemühe mich, diese Unlogik mit zu akzeptieren - und ich bin fast nahe am Ziel.


----------



## anahiseri

elroy said:


> Wie gesagt, wenn dem so ist, dann ist das eine merkwürdige Konstruktion, die dem ganzen syntaktischen System des Deutschen widerspricht.
> 
> 
> Die deutsche Syntax bietet hier keine befriedigende Struktur!
> 
> Die Lösung?
> 
> *Ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich Europa habe dienen dürfen.* -- Ist natürlich hundertprozentig einwandfrei.
> 
> Die Variante
> 
> _*Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen.*_
> 
> muss wohl bei denjenigen, die den Satz unbedingt mit einem Infinitivsatz bilden wollten, als Lösung entstanden sein, die zwar *unlogisch* ist aber besser klingt als die Alternativen und eben die Lücke schließt.


Ich verstehe nicht, was an diesem Satz unlogisch sein soll.
Ich durfte Europa dienen. Da bin ich stolz darauf. Ich bin stolz, dass ich dienen durfte. Also: Ich bin stolz, dass ich Europa dienen durfte. Ich bin stolz, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen, - Die Regeln hierzu kenne ich nicht, aber für mich klingt es richtig.


----------



## elroy

Ich *bin* schwul. >> Ich bin stolz darauf, schwul zu *sein*.
Ich *war* auf der Veranstaltung. >> Ich bin stolz darauf, auf der Veranstaltung *gewesen* zu *sein*.
Ich *habe* vielen Flüchtlingen *geholfen*. >> Ich bin stolz darauf, vielen Flüchtlingen *geholfen* zu *haben*.
Ich *kann* Deutsch sprechen. >> Ich bin stolz drauf, Deutsch sprechen zu *können*.
usw. usf.

Also:

Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa gedient haben zu *dürfen*. << Ich *darf* Europa gedient haben. 


berndf said:


> Wieso geht das nicht. Hört sich für mich vollkommen normal an.


 Na, ich hab's ja auch selber in meinem ersten Beitrag als mögliche Variante vorgeführt, aber es stieß nicht gerade auf große Akzeptanz (siehe z.B. hier). Also habe ich vermutet, dass es nicht richtig geht und habe spekuliert, was wohl die Gründe sein können. Vielleicht empfinden das nur einige, also nicht alle, Muttersprachler als in akzeptabel?


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> Ich bin stolz, dass ich Europa dienen durfte. Ich bin stolz, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen


Man hat mich schon zur Genüge ' zurechtgewiesen' - aber ich versuche es zum x-ten Male:
''ich bin stolz, jetzt sagen zu können ''ich durfte Europa dienen'' wäre logisch.
Aber er meinte, dass er stolz ist, etwas zu tun 'gedurft zu haben'.  Bitte lies #22, 32 und 40 noch einmal.


----------



## anahiseri

ich glaube, ich habe nr. 22 jetzt verstanden. 
Was haltet ihr von
*. . . . .stolz, dass ich Europa dienen dürfen habe.*  ?
Findet ihr, dass der Satz vom Sinn her logisch ist (obwohl grammatisch höchstwahrscheinlich falsch) ?


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> . . . . .stolz, dass ich Europa dienen dürfen habe.


 Also verstehen würde man den Satz wohl schon, genauso wie 

*Können du mich geben Äpfel?*


----------



## Demiurg

anahiseri said:


> Was haltet ihr von
> *. . . . .stolz, dass ich Europa dienen dürfen habe.* ?
> Findet ihr, dass der Satz vom Sinn her logisch ist (obwohl grammatisch höchstwahrscheinlich falsch) ?


Das "habe" gehört nach vorne, dann ist der Satz perfekt:
_. . . . .stolz, dass ich Europa habe dienen dürfen._

Hier geht es aber um einen Infinitiv mit "zu".  Der Fall ist leicht anders.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Also verstehen würde man den Satz wohl schon, genauso wie
> 
> *Können du mich geben Äpfel?*


Das finde ich nun etwas übertrieben.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> etwas übertrieben


 Ja, und zwar mit Absicht.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Ich bin stolz darauf, Europa gedient haben zu *dürfen*. << Ich *darf* Europa gedient haben.


...oder natürlich aber auch: Ich *dürfte *Europa gedient haben. ==> Er meint, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen. (also epistemische Funktion des Modalverbs)  

Hier existiert das gleiche Problem wie beim englischen subjunctive "If I *knew *that, I would..."
"Knew" wird von vielen Muttersprachlern als 'simple past' bezeichnet und die Existenz von 'subjunctive mood' wird (von einigen) vehement abgestritten, da subjunctive morphologisch nicht erkennbar ist. 
Ebenso ist im Deutschen 'zu dürfen' natürlich kein 'verb mood' erkennbar, da  ja der Infinitiv keinen 'verb mood' ausdrücken kann, da nicht morphologisch markiert.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Ich *dürfte *Europa gedient haben


Ich denke nicht, dass er sich 'epistemisch' ausdrücken wollte. Es wäre mit 'stolz' mMn nicht zu vereinbaren gewesen .  (Rein grammatikalisch ist es natürlich möglich).


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass er sich 'epistemisch' ausdrücken wollte. Es wäre mit 'stolz' mMn nicht zu vereinbaren gewesen .  (Rein grammatikalisch ist es natürlich möglich).


In diesem Fall natürlich nicht; es wäre innerhalb dieses Kontexts semantisch unsinnig.
Ich wollte mit meinem Beispiel nur aufzeigen, dass es reale unterschiedliche Interpretationsmöglichkeiten gibt.

Falls ich im obigen Beispiel Ambiguität vermeiden möchte, werde ich natürlich eine Alternativform wählen, z.B. :
Ich *dürfte *Europa gedient haben. ==> Er meint, dass er Europa gedient haben  dürfte.
Nichtsdestoweniger ist "Er meint, Europa gedient haben zu dürfen." eine reale (wenn wohl auch selten gewählte) Alternative dazu.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Aber er meinte, dass er stolz ist, etwas zu tun 'gedurft zu haben'.


Ich würde eher sagen "etw. getan (dürfen) zu haben".


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> _"Europa gedient haben zu dürfen" _empfinde ich nicht als kompliziert, diese Struktur ist für mich  völlig "unauffällig".
> Bilde ich da eine Ausnahme?


Ich denke, kaum ein Muttersprachler wird diese Konstruktion "kompliziert" finden. Das basiert jedoch auf Aneignung dieser Formulierung und derer Bedutung im Kindesalter. Die Erklärund der Grammatik und Logik dahinter ist schon nicht mehr so einfach.
Für Deutschlerner, die die Sprache primär anhand von Logik und Grammatikregeln lernen, ist diese Konstruktion eigentlich unsinning.



JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde eher sagen "etw. getan (dürfen) zu haben".


Dies ist ein gutes Beispiel für meine Aussage, dass Muttersprachler "komische" Konstruktionen instinktiv vermeiden. Während des Sprechens denkt doch kein Mensch an effektive Grammatikregeln, sondern man orientiert sich an seinem Sprachgefühl und das sagt einem "klingt gut" oder "klingt sonderbar".
Als Muttersprachler finden wir für jede Ausdrucksform 2-3 alternative Varianten, ohne wirklich darüber nachdenken zu müssen. Für Deutschlerner, speziell solche ohne reale Spracherfahrung, existiert dieses Sprachgefühl leider nicht. Somit wird jegliche Kommunikation auf die erlernten Regeln und die vermittelte Logik reduziert. Es ist kein Wunder, dass diese Sprecher so manche Konstruktionen für unsinnig empfinden, bei denen ein Muttersprachler Schwierigkeiten hat zu verstehen, wie man diese Konstruktion nicht verstehen kann. 

Auch im Englischen sind mir im Laufe der Jahre unzählige Ungereimtheiten aufgefallen, die man einem englischen Muttersprachler gar nicht vermitteln kann -- einem Linguisten vielleicht, aber einem normalen Muttersprachler sicherlich nicht!


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> diese Sprecher so manche Konstruktionen für unsinnig empfinden


Eigentlich haben Elroy und ich (danke für obige Anspielung und Schilderung!) niemals behauptet, die betroffene Konstruktion sei 'unsinnig'. Sie ist vielmehr unregelmäßig und - dem Wortlaut nach - unlogisch. Wir akzeptieren sie natürlich als eine Besonderheit/Unregelmäßigkeit der deutschen Sprache, wie Elroy in #13 geschrieben hat (''Ausnahme..'').


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Eigentlich haben Elroy und ich (danke für obige Anspielung und Schilderung!) niemals behauptet, ...


 Oops, nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich wollte hier keinerlei Anspielung auf euch machen.
Wie soeben in einer PM ausgeführt, definiere ich für mich:


> Unter "normalen" Deutschlernern und auch normalen Muttersprachlern verstehe ich Menschen, die die Sprache rein als Mittel zum Zweck der Kommunikation lernen, prinzipiell jedoch keinerlei Interesse an der Grammatik oder Sprachlogik haben. Das sind meiner Erfahrung nach 50-70% davon.


Ihr habt doch eindeutig linguistisches Interesse an der Sprache an sich und da ist es ganz normal, sonderbare Konstruktionen zu hinterfragen!

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wenn ihr Fragen zu Sprachsonderlichkeiten einbringt, über die ein Muttersprachler sonst ein Leben lang nie nachgedacht hätte!


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> keinerlei Anspielung auf euch


Ok. Danke, manfy.


----------

